# Help!!!!



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I found a really nice real leather purse at a garage sale. Thought I found a good deal, BUT it stinks to high heaven with cigarette smoke. Does anyone know what will take the smell out of leather without harming the leather? I've already sprayed it with Fabreze with no let up on the smell. I've left it out in the sun for two days without any help.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I see no one has answered you yet so I'll take a stab.

Have you tried saddle soap? Since the cigarette smoke smell is most likely on the outside of the bag, cleaning the leather with saddle soap may remove the sticky nicotine that has probably 'coated' the purse. I would try that first and maybe use two applications. 

If the smell is still there, but lessened after cleaning, try crumbling up some newspaper and stuff the bag full. Then place the purse in the sun with the opening facing the sun.

I'm not sure that this will work, but it may help.

RVcook


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

fill a sock with baking soda and put it in the purse for a few days or charcol


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Dryer sheets work wonders as well. My father smokes in his car, but you would never know it because he keeps dryer sheets under his seats. Just take one sheet and put it in the purse, and then takethe purse and another bag and seal them in a bag. 

I would also try the saddle soap. 

Good luck!


----------

